# Moving from UK to Perth on my own - is my salary enough?



## Megan1624 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, sorry, another newbie to this site! I have an offer to move to Perth with a salary of $65,221. Is this enough for someone on their own with no family in Aus to live off comfortably? Also, Are there any areas you'd recommend to live in? I would be looking to rent initially.


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

Megan1624 said:


> Hi, sorry, another newbie to this site! I have an offer to move to Perth with a salary of $65,221. Is this enough for someone on their own with no family in Aus to live off comfortably? Also, Are there any areas you'd recommend to live in? I would be looking to rent initially.


Hi Megan,

I just converted that into pounds and it works out at £40,610.78.

I am in the same boat as you only without an offer of a job at present but i would really hope to think that 40k would be enough to live on and also save quite alot.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Because of the way the pound has crashed against the Aussie dollar, converting from $AUD to £GBP at today's exchange rate won't give you a meaningful comparison.

2.2 is widely accepted as an average exchange rate for comparing salaries. Which makes $65K AUD more equivalent to a £30K GBP.

Hope this helps


----------



## Megan1624 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you guys. Sultan, would you say that the salary is enough or that I would struggle to provide for myself?


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

That sucks is that defintly correct? I was the website XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, the current exchange rate is 1.59 $AUD to the £GBP and reflects the value of the pound since the recession and drop in UK interest rates. Australia didn't experience a recession, so the dollar has remained strong.

Historically, the exchange rate is around 2.2 $AUD to the £GBP and you can roughly say that you need to earn 2.2 times your UK salary to feel similarly well off in Australia.

Google 'uk australia salary 2.2' (without the quotes) and you can see other discussions on the same subject.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Zultan said:


> Hi, the current exchange rate is 1.59 $AUD to the £GBP and reflects the value of the pound since the recession and drop in UK interest rates. Australia didn't experience a recession, so the dollar has remained strong.
> 
> Historically, the exchange rate is around 2.2 $AUD to the £GBP and you can roughly say that you need to earn 2.2 times your UK salary to feel similarly well off in Australia.
> 
> Google 'uk australia salary 2.2' (without the quotes) and you can see other discussions on the same subject.


I'm from Perth. 65K is ok You can live off it ok and maybe head to South East Asia for a holiday once a year but when it comes to things like buying an apartment etc you're going to come stuck. You really can't underestimate how expensive things are here in Perth even Oslo doesn't compare. A night out with dinner and drinks will cost me and my mates between 250-300 bucks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll be able to live OK but it can't be extravagant. So apartment + small car + expenses and a bit of savings. 

But going out several times a week and lots of pub stuff, forget it. That stuff is pricey.



Megan1624 said:


> Hi, sorry, another newbie to this site! I have an offer to move to Perth with a salary of $65,221. Is this enough for someone on their own with no family in Aus to live off comfortably? Also, Are there any areas you'd recommend to live in? I would be looking to rent initially.


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got my visa granted today, it seems an AutoCAD Drafter is looking around the 53-55k area, im i going to be able to do this?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

mants said:


> I just got my visa granted today, it seems an AutoCAD Drafter is looking around the 53-55k area, im i going to be able to do this?


What type of experience do you have?


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> What type of experience do you have?


Hi Weebie,

I have 7 years experience working within Roads & Highways department, with the ability to take my drawing skills to other areas.

Thanks


----------



## stevo-afc (Feb 18, 2011)

lane:


Megan1624 said:


> Thank you guys. Sultan, would you say that the sallane:lane:ary is enough or that I would struggle to provide for myself?


Megan,

G'day from down under..

I reckon your salary is enough to live comfortably, However, rent prices are hideous down here. I moved down just over a year ago, witht he same salary.. I live bang in the city centre (which is most expensive) but where i like to be. but i have to share an apartment. i could afford it myself but you would be looking at half your months pay going on rent. Most people down here share apartments.

As it is now i manage to live a pretty good lifestyle with the money i have bearing in mind i get overtime on top of my salary, but then i go out more than your average person... ha ha.

If i was you, which i was, i would go for it!!!

The sun most of the year round swings it in favour aswell..

hope this has helped..


----------

